# RegEx - Befehl für Ersetzen?



## Regine (27. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ziemlich ratlos und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Im beiliegenden Textdokument (ist ein fiktiver Auszug) sollen die Semikolons verschwinden und die Mehrfacheinträge in Einzelfelder aufgespalten werden.
Das betrifft z.B. das Feld "AU"(Autor) - sind mehrere Autoren angegeben, sollen entsprechend Einzeldatenfelder erstellt werden (bspw. AU_1, AU_2 usw.) und untereinander aufgereiht werden.

Die Semikolons zu entfernen ist natürlich kein Problem, aber die Mehrfachangaben in einzelne neue Datenfelder aufzulösen ist für mich unlösbar.

Könnte mir jemand einen RegEx-Befehl nennen? Ich komme einfach nicht weiter ...


----------



## Yaslaw (27. August 2019)

Mit RegEx alleine geht das nicht. Das aufteilen schon. Aber das Durchnummerieren etc. nicht.
Mit was für einer Sprache arbeitest du?


----------



## Regine (27. August 2019)

Hallo Yaslaw,

danke schon einmal für deine Antwort.

Ich arbeite gar nicht mit Sprachen, sondern möchte eine Aufgabe lösen, die mich vor große Rätsel stellt.
Wie ginge denn zumindest das Aufteilen?


----------



## Yaslaw (28. August 2019)

Als erstes die betroffenen Zeilen finden
Regex101 - online regex editor and debugger

```
^\w{2} (.+;.+)
```

Dann den Wert die Zeile aufteilen
Regex101 - online regex editor and debugger

```
([^;]+)
```


----------

